# If you had to move . . .



## wa-loaf (Sep 26, 2008)

You have to move out of your state, but you can move to any one of the other 50 states. What are your top five choices?

Colorado
Utah
Vermont
New Hampshire
Oregon

I want easy access to the mtns and I'm not a huge fan of the ocean. I also want to be relatively near a large population area and the benefits that come along with that. Good hospitals, entertainment, schools, etc . . .


----------



## WJenness (Sep 26, 2008)

Nice thread.

Mine are Similar (this isn't ordered, I'd have to really think to come up with an ordered list):

CO
VT
CA
NY
OR

All have skiing, and they all have decent to great fencing environments. VT is a little weak on the fencing side, but they're good people, and they have fun, and the mountains are there to distract me.

-w


----------



## dmc (Sep 26, 2008)

Co
wa
vt
wy
nh


----------



## severine (Sep 26, 2008)

VT (MRV)
NH (White Mtns)
CO (near A-basin  )
MT (near Big Sky)
AK

Easy.  I've been thinking about this for YEARS. Out West would be awesome, but our families are here so East Coast has priority.  CO really has my heart right now, though, after my last trip.  Of those on my list, AK is the only one I've never been to but I think I'd like it there.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 26, 2008)

Vermont - Chittenden county, Stowe or MRV
Maine - Portland
New York - Albatoga area
Mass - Northampton area
(tie) Connecticut - somewhere off 91 north of Hartford / Rhode Island - Providence.  CT offers better access for skiing, but I would prefer RI for year round living.

New England / Northeast is my home.  As much as the allure of great skiing exists out west, it would take quite the opportunity ($$$) for me to leave this area again.  I've lived in Colorado, the Mid-west, Mid-Atlantic, Florida......and all the while in those locations, I yearned to move back home.


----------



## nelsapbm (Sep 26, 2008)

Colorado
Maine
California (northern)
Utah
Washington


----------



## Vortex (Sep 26, 2008)

Maine
Vermont
Colorado  (northern)
California
Oregon

Ski season is important to me, but being out of the heat in summer would be important to as well.  Need to be near at least a small city to make a decent living as well.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 26, 2008)

My 5 - in no particular order

Maine - especially the Portland area
Vermont - heck atleast in the winter time I already live there now 3 days a week, and could easily spend more time in Southern VT in the summer
New Hampshire - LOVE the Lakes Region
North Carolina - out in the Western Mountains
Utah - GREAT Snow, good infastructure around SLC, good non-ski season activites, Vegas is a reasonable road trip to 

Actually in the big scheme of things, I'm very happy with my little corner of Northeastern CT and the reasonable access it has to places that I like to visit.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 26, 2008)

funny we ARE considering a move and looking at Homes in Greater Glens Falls Area near Gore , West and several in VT within an hr-hr.5. It triangulated us 3 hrs from our grandkids in Manhattan , Greater Boston and our original hometown area and family in Utica  area 

That said at this age it's a REQUIREMENT to be near good medical facilities and the culture and sports of a college town .



2. Small town near Burlington
3. Small Town in VT /NH  region around Dartmouth 
4 Small town near allof the conditions i've mentioned in  Colorado
5. ""       ""          ""  in  Northern New Mexico   

However for reasons similar to what Severine said  , "The Queen of the Hop " WILL NEVER BUY  MY  
4 & 5  options ---------------


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 26, 2008)

drjeff said:


> North Carolina - out in the Western Mountains



I love this area too and if I were to leave New England and relocate on the east coast, this is where I would go, Asheville specifically. I've visited on a few occasions and love it.   Only issues I'd have are with Jesus and Bubba.  

My good friend Alan Handwerger has a chapter on Bubba and Jesus outside of Asheville in his book.....very funny.

http://www.alanhandwerger.com/


----------



## WJenness (Sep 26, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> I love this area too and if I were to leave New England and relocate on the east coast, this is where I would go, Asheville specifically. I've visited on a few occasions and love it.   Only issues I'd have are with Jesus and Bubba.
> 
> My good friend Alan Handwerger has a chapter on Bubba and Jesus outside of Asheville in his book.....very funny.
> 
> http://www.alanhandwerger.com/



Was in Asheville last year over labor day weekend, gorgeous place.

Oh, and Highland Gaelic Ale = very good.

-w


----------



## drjeff (Sep 26, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> I love this area too and if I were to leave New England and relocate on the east coast, this is where I would go, Asheville specifically. I've visited on a few occasions and love it.   Only issues I'd have are with Jesus and Bubba.
> 
> My good friend Alan Handwerger has a chapter on Bubba and Jesus outside of Asheville in his book.....very funny.
> 
> http://www.alanhandwerger.com/



One of my good friends and former roommates in dental school lives in Mount Airy, and every couple of years when it's his turn to host the "mini dental school reunions" that 5 or 6 of us in my class have every year I head down there.  Each and everytime I've been, and for that matter my wife to, we say "I could really see living here some day!"  Lakes, mountains, easy access to a bunch of cities, nice climate, and inspite of some of the Bubbas and religous zealots down there, the southern hospitality is very easy to take!


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 26, 2008)

I'd have to go with

Vermont
Maine - (Portland)
Connecticut (Hartford)
New York
New Hampshire


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 26, 2008)

My Choices would be:

Vermont
Alaska
Colorado
Maine
Canada (BC) - Not one of our states, but it's my choice damit!!


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 26, 2008)

VT: I need a blue state and would like to be close to NY.  Burlington would be my top choice.


----------



## Geoff (Sep 26, 2008)

I want a mix of water and mountains.  I really want to collapse my life down to one place to live rather than a place around water and a place around skiing.  My list is:
Vancouver, BC
Seattle, WA
Portland, ME
Burlington, VT
Portland, OR


----------



## Marc (Sep 26, 2008)

Alaska
Alaska
Alaska
Alaska
Nevada (must be near Tahoe)


----------



## 2knees (Sep 26, 2008)

Hawaii


----------



## Greg (Sep 26, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> New England / Northeast is my home.



Right on.

NH
VT
MA
ME
NY


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 26, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> 2. Small town near Burlington
> 3. Small Town in VT /NH  region around Dartmouth



I suggest a nice farm with a barn you can convert to a bunkhouse for AZ members. :flag:


----------



## campgottagopee (Sep 26, 2008)

Anywhere in the Norteast.....can't see myself out west


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 26, 2008)

2knees said:


> Hawaii



How are the seeded bumps?


----------



## 2knees (Sep 26, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> How are the seeded bumps?




There were lots of them on the beaches when i was there.  :razz:


----------



## Marc (Sep 26, 2008)

2knees said:


> There were lots of them on the beaches when i was there.  :razz:



ctenidae called, he wants his dedication to the sport back....


----------



## 2knees (Sep 26, 2008)

Marc said:


> ctenidae called, he wants his dedication to the sport back....




lol, does he even ski?


----------



## bvibert (Sep 26, 2008)

vt
nh
me
ny
co


----------



## drjeff (Sep 26, 2008)

2knees said:


> There were lots of them on the beaches when i was there.  :razz:



Pictures are needed to confirm this!


----------



## cbcbd (Sep 26, 2008)

Of places that I know of/have visited:

NY - High Peaks area - LP, Keene, etc - really one of the more gorgeous and wild areas in the NE
NH - N. Conway, Whites - Tons to do, climbing/skiing/biking, all very close together
MA - just outside Boston - have many good friends around there and love Boston as a city for it's homeyness and culture... and it's not too far away from the Whites
FL - Key West or maybe some other key - Not a fan of the rest of Florida and the ridiculous humid summers and hurricanes... but if I could live in Key West I'd take up scuba and probably other water sports and possibly be fine without mountains around. 

funny... I like VT, especially to ski, but no area has really drawn me for living. But I guess I'd pick Burlington if I had to. 

Places I haven't really visited but would probably consider:
CO
WY
ID
CA
MT
AK


----------



## BigJay (Sep 26, 2008)

VT - Waterbury
NH - Central... closer to the mountains then the cities down south
MA - Near boston... maybe...
CO - A good mix on riding... bikes and boards all year long!
UT - Same as above


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 26, 2008)

Most likely we'll be looking at a primary or second residence in the dax within the next 5 years. That's the plan, which is always subject to change.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 26, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Most likely we'll be looking at a primary or second residence in the dax within the next 5 years. That's the plan, which is always subject to change.



+ Nice idea come on up North Moe !!, We came up here 4 decades ago  and STAYED even tho i had several offers to go to colleges elsewhere .  The "North Country"  lifestyle  is VERY laidback  and outdoors oriented


----------



## ccskier (Sep 26, 2008)

VT- Richmond - Waterbury area
ME- Portland- Cape Elizabeth

A total New England person, wouldn't live anywhere else.  To be honest, will never leave Cape Cod, will always have a house up north.  Best of both worlds.  I don't mind driving, plus in 30 years I can split my time between them.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 26, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> + Nice idea come on up North Moe !!, We came up here 4 decades ago  and STAYED even tho i had several offers to go to colleges elsewhere .  The "North Country"  lifestyle  is VERY laidback  and outdoors oriented



I fell in love with it years ago, and it is still largely unexplored for us, so if all goes according to plan, we'll make it happen.


----------



## SkiDork (Sep 26, 2008)

If I lose my job in the financial sector here near Wall St, I will SERIOUSLY consider moving to VT.  I'm kinda sick of the rat race,  et al...

BTW - my job involves computers, not finance.  I have no idea what goes on with the traders etc...


----------



## PA Ridge Racer (Sep 26, 2008)

In no particular order 

- Montana
- Arizona (North of Sedona, near Flagstaff / Grand Canyon area)
- Vermont 
- Utah
- Wyoming


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 26, 2008)

SkiDork said:


> If I lose my job in the financial sector here near Wall St, I will SERIOUSLY consider moving to VT.  I'm kinda sick of the rat race,  et al...
> 
> BTW - my job involves computers, not finance.  I have no idea what goes on with the traders etc...



Capital idea -- OPT for sanity and balance in your life there is MORE than Just making $$$


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 26, 2008)

If I *had* to move, I'd consider ADK, southwest corner of Montana, Hatteras, NC, Summit County, CO, Key West, FL. All of thess places have lots to like about them, but none have what I like best about where I live. Here in NW NJ, access to mountains and sea are a day trip. I am close enough to Metropolis that it's easily accessed, but far enough away that the crazy rarely makes it out this way.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 26, 2008)

I've already lived in Maine, Montana and Vermont so those are out..my 5 choices are..

Wyoming
California
Utah
Washington
Oregon


----------



## Swamp Dog (Sep 26, 2008)

we moved from MA to NH earlier this year.  Tried to get here for 3 years so I'm not going anywhere again any time soon.  

We've needed quite a bit of medical care since arriving and I am pleasantly surprised at the quality of what's available in the Lakes Region.  There's a nice ortho center about 5 miles from Gunstock, now how convenient is that?  My husband hurt himself at work and we were in and out of the ER in under an hour.  Then he had surgery at the ortho center 3 weeks later and they were wonderful.

Gunstock was my least favorite places to ski in NH, but it's better than nothing and now I'm just a short drive from anywhere else I may want to go, instead of 3+ hours like from the Cape.

So yeah, we're staying put for now  

<edit to add>  and I don't really need to worry about schools any more since both of my kids are now grown and gone.  Unless I decide to get a job, and let's hope it doesn't come to that!


----------



## mondeo (Sep 26, 2008)

MA...just on the other side might be OK and I keep my job.
Ontario
Quebec  Both close enough to decent aerospace companies, close enough for skiing.
Colorado has Adam Aircraft

.
.
.

Kansas or Georgia. Only other real choice for aerospace work.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 26, 2008)

NJ


----------



## skibum9995 (Sep 26, 2008)

Vt
me
co
id
ak


----------



## mattchuck2 (Sep 27, 2008)

Are we including Canadian Provinces?  Because if so, BC is definitely #1

If not:

CO
AK
MT
OR
CA


----------



## playoutside (Sep 27, 2008)

I've been a nomad of sorts for the past several years bouncing between MA and NJ, can't really picture living elsewhere as long as I have to make a living. Both places offer good access to jobs, mountains, lake/ocean, arts, etc. At this point I need all of those. When jobs are no longer essential (ha!) I'd probably consider:

Maine
Vermont
Oregon
Utah (not really sure I could ever stand this year round)
NY - Adirondacks


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 28, 2008)

andyzee said:


> NJ



Maybe Xanadu will put in some slopeside condos..I know there's a hotel inside the Toronto Blue Jays stadium..so it's possible..only five minutes from Teterboro so you can hop a filight to anywhere the powder is flying on your Lear jet..


----------



## kid3 (Sep 28, 2008)

ME/I live here now!

MT
AK
WA
NM


----------



## snowmonster (Sep 28, 2008)

If I had to move from Massachusetts:

1. Maine - I'm in ME every weekend during ski season and I love the mountains and the ocean.
2. Hawaii - Spent part of my youth and promised myself to retire there. Surf's up!
3. California - Western skiing and Pacific big waves. San Francisco is a great town!
4. Vermont - Some of the best skiing in the East. I'd like to live in the MRV or points north.
5. New Hampshire - Somewhere near Dartmouth would be fine.


----------



## MichaelJ (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm in MA right now. If I had to move ...

1. a tie for Boulder, CO & Vancouver, BC, depending on the election 
3. Burlington, VT
4. Portland, ME
5. near Placid or Saranac in NY


----------



## Marc (Sep 29, 2008)

snowmonster said:


> If I had to move from Massachusetts:
> 
> 3. California - Western skiing and Pacific big waves. *San Francisco is a great town!*



I hear Provincetown is great too.  The shopping is second to none.



*snickers*



Not that there's anything wrong with that.


/obligatory


----------



## tree_skier (Sep 29, 2008)

Since I already live in VT and in no order

CO in the mountains
NY whiteface area
Maine sugarloaf/rangley lakes area
Utah
NH white mountain area


----------



## noski (Sep 29, 2008)

We'll leave the light on for you.....  http://www.madrivervalley.com/vermont/valley/index.asp?contid=12


----------



## KingM (Sep 29, 2008)

I'd go to Utah, as I have some family and friends there. Plenty of great 4-season stuff to do, in addition to the fantastic skiing.

The main downside is that the culture can be difficult. They have weird alcohol laws; anything above 3.2% beer has to be sold in the liquor store. Both Salt Lake City and Park City have a more Boulder/Jackson Hole vibe, but you go beyond that and the state is almost entirely Mormon. That's not necessarily a bad thing, as most Mormons I know are pretty decent people, but it does take some getting used to.


----------



## KingM (Sep 29, 2008)

SkiDork said:


> If I lose my job in the financial sector here near Wall St, I will SERIOUSLY consider moving to VT.  I'm kinda sick of the rat race,  et al...
> 
> BTW - my job involves computers, not finance.  I have no idea what goes on with the traders etc...



Hey, there are a couple of inns and restaurants for sale in the MRV. It would be a huge change, but that's how most of us got here, doing something just like that.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Sep 29, 2008)

Not to fight the hypo, but, picking states is too general for me....

I'd want a city for life/work that's close enough to the mountains.....

Top 5 in descending order:


Boston
Montreal
Vancouver (but, just a dream, since it's too far from family)
San Francisco (but, just a dream, since it's too far from family)
Seattle (but, just a dream, since it's too far from family)

Burlington and Lake Placid would be great, but not realistic for my situation work-wise or family-wise....

Denver and Salt Lake aren't bad, but I don't see myself living in either city....I'm a coastal kind of guy (yes, Montreal isn't on the coast, but it's in the NE and near the Dacks, so it's an exception).

And, ultimately, the most realistic, work-wise, is New York and the surrounding burbs....Hello 5-hour drive to Lake Placid....


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 29, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Not to fight the hypo, but, picking states is too general for me....
> 
> I'd want a city for life/work that's close enough to the mountains.....
> 
> ...



Where do you currently live??


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Sep 29, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Where do you currently live??




Far away.

Paris, France.

Really.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 29, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Far away.
> 
> Paris, France.
> 
> Really.



Wow..do you ski much in the Alps?


----------



## snowmonster (Sep 29, 2008)

Marc said:


> I hear Provincetown is great too.  The shopping is second to none.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmm...I'll take your word for it. Great beaches around there too.


----------



## billski (Sep 29, 2008)

Colorado.  You can still make good money there and ski.   I love Vermont, but people don't make money there any more.  They BRING it when they move there.


----------



## hardline (Sep 29, 2008)

billski said:


> Colorado.  You can still make good money there and ski.   I love Vermont, but people don't make money there any more.  They BRING it when they move there.



kinda a generalization. there is no one making big money. there some mills that are maiking some serious coin. on the whole people dont move to vt to make money. you move there once you have made it to relax. thats what i am doing.


----------



## Zand (Sep 29, 2008)

NH - Around Manchester or Concord
VT - Montpeiler area... maybe Rutland
RI - Just about anywhere
CT - Nowhere south of Hartford
ME - Portland area, north of that is too far

Don't think I could live outside of New England. Other than where I live now, the only other place I'd rather live is southern NH. Still close to Boston, but even closer to the mountains.

Edit: For particular regions


----------



## billski (Sep 29, 2008)

hardline said:


> kinda a generalization.


the question forced us to generalize.

There is good money to be made in Denver....


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Sep 29, 2008)

New Hampshire
Vermont
New York
Utah
Colorado


----------



## snoseek (Sep 29, 2008)

billski said:


> There is good money to be made in Denver....



Money is certainly there but the cost of living is more enticing.

FWIW I would probably pick Salt lake, Reno, Seattle, Vancouver over Colorado but ended up here as my girlfriend liked the area overall, especially the weather.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm surprised that anyone would list CT, you all realize that this state sucks right?  It's almost as bad as MA.  

We don't get all that much snow either...


----------



## bigbog (Sep 29, 2008)

*late again..*

ME (several areas of high interest)
NY  (up in the Adks, but not too far out...but there are some nice areas all over Upper NYS)
VT  (no.central to northern)
CO
UT (near Wasatch Mtns)
...but I think your reasoning would fit in as well.._snoseek_.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Sep 30, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Wow..do you ski much in the Alps?




Try to get down there as much as I can....Have to figure about five hours from Paris to get anywhere good, so, with a young family, it's not easy.  Planning a trip to St. Anton this year.


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 30, 2008)

Utah
Montana
Wyoming
Vermont
Colorado
Of these, I'd really least like to live in Colorado.  My plan is to retire in Utah


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Sep 30, 2008)

hard one....need it close to surf/water (for sailing, waterskiing) close to mtns for skiing, hiking, snowshoeing, mtn biking.....I'm from CT orginally with a house on the Cape, nothing like the NorthEast/New England....I want to move off Long Island and head north as does my wife (just not yet....)

MA/NH line (close to boston/cape/mtns/ocean)

hard call....


----------



## hardline (Oct 1, 2008)

snoseek said:


> Money is certainly there but the cost of living is more enticing.
> 
> FWIW I would probably pick Salt lake, Reno, Seattle, Vancouver over Colorado but ended up here as my girlfriend liked the area overall, especially the weather.



to honest i really dont like denver all that much. love the mountains but denver area not so much. i really like nyc for my metro area. i never got the felling that denver is as much of a bubble market as much as nyc is. i would be interest to see some stats on the amount of construction permits being pulled per month over the last two years and i could get better feeling for the area. in nyc is has been increasing. crazy i know but it is.


----------



## severine (Oct 1, 2008)

Denver is a flat desert.  It's great how close it is to the mountains, but it's not my idea of paradise.  I was really surprised when I was greeted with this vast wasteland at the airport.  Very brown, too.  But Frisco was nice.  Summit County.  Problem is, no jobs.  And high cost of living, even compared to Connecticut.


----------



## snoseek (Oct 1, 2008)

severine said:


> Denver is a flat desert.  It's great how close it is to the mountains, but it's not my idea of paradise.  I was really surprised when I was greeted with this vast wasteland at the airport.  Very brown, too.  But Frisco was nice.  Summit County.  Problem is, no jobs.  And high cost of living, even compared to Connecticut.



Yeah a lot of people drive in from the foothills, different landscape, pricier real estate though. The Aurora side of town is pretty much a wasteland, as are any of the burbs that aren't to the west of town. Summit county can be a real money maker if you are in the hospitality industry, cost of living there is pricy but cheaper than you think. I personally would rather live a little closer to the amenities of a city. 

Salt lake and Reno are even worse if you ask me but I would handle salt lake because of easy mountain access and plentiful snow.


----------



## ed-drum (Oct 1, 2008)

It wouldn't be to New Jersey, Ohio or Georgia!


----------



## severine (Oct 1, 2008)

snoseek said:


> Summit county can be a real money maker if you are in the hospitality industry, cost of living there is pricy but cheaper than you think. I personally would rather live a little closer to the amenities of a city.
> 
> Salt lake and Reno are even worse if you ask me but I would handle salt lake because of easy mountain access and plentiful snow.


Just like most places I'd like to live, the best ways to make money there are catering to tourists.   Should have gone to school for hospitality. :lol:  (I did consider that once in my life... well, that and law, pediatrics, art teacher, radio personality, marketing.... the list goes on....)

I've been to the airport @ Salt Lake but it was the middle of the night so I couldn't see anything other than the lights.  What a pity.  I suppose the other good thing they have there is the water access, of course.


----------



## frozencorn (Oct 1, 2008)

Vermont
New Hampshire
Colorado
California
Rhode Island


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 1, 2008)

frozencorn said:


> Rhode Island



:blink:

I lived there for two years and had to escape. Too far to drive for skiing too.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 8, 2008)

severine said:


> Denver is a flat desert.  It's great how close it is to the mountains, but it's not my idea of paradise.  I was really surprised when I was greeted with this vast wasteland at the airport.  Very brown, too.  But Frisco was nice.  Summit County.  Problem is, no jobs.  And high cost of living, even compared to Connecticut.



 I have to agree with you i lived 20miles south of denver its very flat, no greenery at all, the mountains are nice, but try getting there on 70 on a fri nite or any weekday and its 3hrs eachway.  And everyone who lives there is originally from texas or Cali, its a very weird place.  And their airport is in the middle of nowhere a good 30min drive to downtown.


----------



## snoseek (Oct 8, 2008)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> I have to agree with you i lived 20miles south of denver its very flat, no greenery at all, the mountains are nice, but try getting there on 70 on a fri nite or any weekday and its 3hrs eachway.  And everyone who lives there is originally from texas or Cali, its a very weird place.  And their airport is in the middle of nowhere a good 30min drive to downtown.



You carry all the signs of someone suffering in Highlands Ranch.


----------



## Geoff (Oct 8, 2008)

In my opinion, Boulder is the only place in Colorado where I'd consider living.  Even Boulder has some huge down side.  Skiing other than Eldora ain't eggsactly close.  Housing costs are comparable to the overpriced Northeast.  The traffic is awful.

I'm unemployed, condensed down to my Killington vacation home, and looking seriously at my options.  I can "get by" at Killington doing flatland consulting work banking most of it for all the down time.  I can get a flatland tech job and become a Masshole or southern NH resident again.  I could probably land a job in the Denver tech center since I have the skills and experience necessary to land a job with all the Cable TV companies (Charter, Comcast, Liberty) located there.  I can put out feelers to try to land a good job in either Seattle or Vancouver, BC.  My sister lives in Vancouver and is a Canadian citizen so it's likely easier for me to get the "landed immigrant" work permit.  I'm mulling it over as I purge my basement before putting 100 boxes of crap in my Killington cellar.  I can move and throw my condo in the rental pool here until I sell it.  It's paid for so I should have no problem covering my property tax, condo fee, utilities, insurance, and the expenses of updating it from renter wear and tear.


----------



## cbcbd (Oct 8, 2008)

Consider Vancouver... I thought Seattle was a metropolitan area close to the mountains until I went there.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm surprised nobody mentioned Bozeman Montana..when I lived there from late 2002 until early 2004..most of the people I met had moved from the East or West coasts.  There's a major university..huge hospital..it's right by the mountains 15 miles from Bridger Bowl and 50 miles from Big Sky/Moonlight Basin but there's all the creature comforts of the suburbs like a mall, movie theater with stadium seating, Home Depot, Wal-Mart, Target...some things I missed living out there were the ocean/good seafood...and the faster paced rat race lifestyle of the northeast..I walk,talk and ski fast and people out there do things so slowly.  It takes like 15 minutes for a bacon egg and steeze sandwich at a bagel places that has crappy midwestern bagels..as for pizza out there..fugggetaboutit and they put mayo or BBQ sauce on "Philly" steezesteaks


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 8, 2008)

snoseek said:


> You carry all the signs of someone suffering in Highlands Ranch.



Close sno, i lived in castle pines inbetween H Ranch and castle rock, now i gotta ask why did u say H ranch to my comments lol?


----------



## snoseek (Oct 9, 2008)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> Close sno, i lived in castle pines inbetween H Ranch and castle rock, now i gotta ask why did u say H ranch to my comments lol?



It kind of fit the hellish description. Anyway Goeff mentions Boulder and I would rather live in Highlands Ranch (or just about anywhere else) than Boulder. I have to go to Boulder once a week for work and it pisses me off every time. It's a real pretty city but everything else makes it not worth living there. It's also too far from the tunnel and really expensive.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 9, 2008)

snoseek said:


> It kind of fit the hellish description. Anyway Goeff mentions Boulder and I would rather live in Highlands Ranch (or just about anywhere else) than Boulder. I have to go to Boulder once a week for work and it pisses me off every time. It's a real pretty city but everything else makes it not worth living there. It's also too far from the tunnel and really expensive.



 Oh cmon its not that bad, im sure u have had a nice beverage on pearl st before right?  H Ranch is ok its all families, half of which seem to have divorced parents its just weird i dunno


----------



## Geoff (Oct 9, 2008)

snoseek said:


> It kind of fit the hellish description. Anyway Goeff mentions Boulder and I would rather live in Highlands Ranch (or just about anywhere else) than Boulder. I have to go to Boulder once a week for work and it pisses me off every time. It's a real pretty city but everything else makes it not worth living there. It's also too far from the tunnel and really expensive.



As a New Englander, Boulder is one of the few places in the flat part of Colorado that doesn't feel like uncontrolled suburban sprawl Anywhere, USA.  Most of metro-Denver could be anywhere... Atlanta.  Raleigh-Durham.  Dallas.  I lived the last 8 years in Portsmouth, NH and Boulder feels like a bigger inland version of Portsmouth.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 9, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> .fugggetaboutit and they put mayo or BBQ sauce on "Philly" steezesteaks



bbq sauce no way, but Mayo?  I won't eat a cheese steak without it.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 9, 2008)

"mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

philly cheese steak---------------------------woot !! Woot woot


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm not a big fan of Mayo...and Boulder Colorado is uber nice.  I visited my cousins there a few summers ago..it's cool how their Pearl Street marketplace is exactly like Church Street marketplace in Burlington..it was designed by the same guy.  But you have to have $$$$$ to buy even a small house in Boulder..almost as many fruits and nuts in that town as California..lol..sort of like a bowl of cereal with some crunchy granola thrown in..


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 9, 2008)

When I spent a summer in Colorado, I preferred Ft Collins over Boulder.  For some reason it seemed more 'real' to me at the time.  That was 15 years ago though, so I'm sure things are different.


----------



## snoseek (Oct 9, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> When I spent a summer in Colorado, I preferred Ft Collins over Boulder.  For some reason it seemed more 'real' to me at the time.  That was 15 years ago though, so I'm sure things are different.



Yeah I like Fort Collins for the excellent mountain biking and generally less pretensious vibe than Boulder. There's also the beer.


----------



## LonghornSkier (Dec 13, 2008)

I love to ski but other than that I'm not a huge mtn person.
not in order but

Phoenix
San Diego
Boston
Outer Banks
Denver.... maybe


----------



## skibumtress (Dec 13, 2008)

Not in any particular order:

Tahoe (firm I'll be starting with on Monday has an office in Tahoe.  Can you say "transfer?").  Tahoe is where I would love to retire someday.
Colorado (Denver area if I still needed to work).
Utah (hopefully this year I'll be able to ski there -- never have -- again if still needed to work).
Vermont (Burlington area?  Once again, if I still needed to work).
Perhaps the PNW (could always work in the Seattle area - lot's of in-house corporations there).

Never lived in a land-locked state (except for a year and a half of college -- I couldn't transfer quick enough), so I'm not sure I'd like Utah or Colorado for a long period of time.


----------



## Nick (Jun 16, 2011)

Within the country? 

I would love to live in Hawaii, if only for  a few years. Although I would definitely miss the snow. 

Other than that... Colorado, possibly California, I've never been but the bay area seems pretty nice. Maybe worth a trip sometime. I dunno where else I'd really want to go... Portland or Seattle maybe? 

Most places down south it's just too hot for me in the summer.


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 16, 2011)

without thinking too hard about it i'd consider Denver or Salt Lake areas


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 16, 2011)

snoseek said:


> Yeah I like Fort Collins for the excellent mountain biking and generally less pretensious vibe than Boulder. There's also the beer.



The constant sound and smell of spray paint really sucks in Boulder.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 16, 2011)

I'd have to add the Lake Tahoe area after going back there this season.


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 16, 2011)

Since I currently primarily reside in Connecticut, I'd move back to Boston in a heartbeat.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 16, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> Since I currently primarily reside in Connecticut, I'd move back to Boston in a heartbeat.



Since I currently reside in CT (as I have for my whole life), I'd move to _anywhere_ in a heartbeat.


----------



## Trekchick (Jun 16, 2011)

Nice Bump


Trekchick said:


> Utah
> Montana
> Wyoming
> Vermont
> ...





wa-loaf said:


> I'd have to add the Lake Tahoe area after going back there this season.



Wow, how times do change, eh?

I never EVER had Tahoe on my radar.  In fact, when I was ready to make a huge change in my life, and got a chance to move out here, I tried to avoid it and continued to seek out other options such as Colorado, Utah and Montana.
Every corner I turned, Tahoe kept coming up, so I surrendered to the bigger forces in my life.
I couldn't be happier!  
Tahoe is treating me well and I know(now) that when a guiding hand leads you, let it!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 16, 2011)

What part of Tahoe did you move to Trekchick?

Have you taken advantage of it's reasonably close proximity to the Bay Area?

That to me would be a great attraction to that area over say Colorado or Utah.  If for some odd reason I wanted a break from winter, you've got it in a 4 hour car ride away.


----------



## Geoff (Jun 16, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> What part of Tahoe did you move to Trekchick?
> 
> Have you taken advantage of it's reasonably close proximity to the Bay Area?
> 
> That to me would be a great attraction to that area over say Colorado or Utah.  If for some odd reason I wanted a break from winter, you've got it in a 4 hour car ride away.



I don't think you quite understand the geography.

If you live at 7,000 feet in Tahoe, you  can get to warm weather in 45 minutes by driving down the hill to Reno.   I have friends with a house on the golf course above Truckee.   They have another house in Reno and use that as their tax address.   You  can ski and golf on the same day.

San Francisco is one helluva traffic jam from Tahoe.   At 2am, it's 4 hours.   At any normal time, it's a much longer drive since east bay is such a traffic disaster.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 16, 2011)

No, I realize Reno is much warmer than Tahoe.  It's just more the thought of going to a warmer climate by the ocean.  Not that San Francisco would be considered 'tropical' any time of the year.  But 70 and sunny and looking out at the ocean is certainly a nice brief change in wintertime for a short burst.


----------



## Edd (Jun 16, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> I'd have to add the Lake Tahoe area after going back there this season.



Agreed.  Just north of Vancouver is also a thought.


----------



## Cannonball (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm tied to the ocean for work (and because it's my first love).  But I couldn't go too far from the mountains and winter.  So that pretty much leaves the Northeast and the Northwest.  If we're talking states my list goes like this (in order):  NH, ME, WA, OR, CA, AK


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 16, 2011)

What do you do for work Cannonball?  Marine Biologist?  Fishing industry? Import/export/shipping?


----------



## Cannonball (Jun 16, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> What do you do for work Cannonball?  Marine Biologist?  Fishing industry? Import/export/shipping?



Both.  I'm a marine ecologist and an oyster farmer.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 16, 2011)

Island Creek by chance?  Just a guess as I've enjoyed many of their Oysters and I see you're from the South Shore


----------



## Cannonball (Jun 16, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Island Creek by chance?  Just a guess as I've enjoyed many of their Oysters and I see you're from the South Shore



Yup.  Glad you enjoyed!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 16, 2011)

Been meaning to get into your restaurant in Boston.  Hear it's amazing!

Super Cool concept to have farmers in your case oysters, open a kick ass restaurant featuring your products.  People love it and it's also a way of selling the product at a much larger mark up than wholesale.

 I think a larger meat farming operation in New England, such as Wolf Neck in Maine, would kill it opening a steak house in Boston.


----------



## Cannonball (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks man.  It's had a great response.  I think people I getting very tuned into local food from trusted sources and sustainable practices. We take a lot of pride in what we do and having that direct connection to the consumer is really exciting. 

The meat idea is a good one.  I've been impressed by the number of CSAs and CSA-restaurant pairings that have been cropping up.  Even some innovative stuff going on with fishing CSAs 

PS: I should be clear on the Island Creek thing....I don't own IC or the restaurant.  I am just one of several farmers that make up the Island Creek team.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 16, 2011)

Right on.  I forget his name, but I briefly met a fellow who works for IC at a party at Jean George's restaurant Market in Boston.  Tall fellow with long blond hair.


----------



## abc (Jun 17, 2011)

Wow! A 3 year old thread, resurrected today! (and I happenn to see it, even though I only visit once a week or so in the summer)

I would ONLY move if I HAD TO! 

I choosed to live where I do AFTER having lived in California! Yet, if I had to move, my first choice would still be California! Either the Bay area or LA/San Diego area would be tolerable.

Within the country, California is my second best choice. Followed by:

(California)
Utah (SLC)
Wyoming (Jackson)
Oregan (Portland)
Washington (Seatle)

But in reality, I don't HAVE TO move. So I won't move to ANY on my list above.

If I move, it would be out of the country. Top of the list would be Vancouver! Although Calgary isn't too far behind. And Zurich and Geneva are also high on the list.


----------



## Cannonball (Jun 17, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Right on.  I forget his name, but I briefly met a fellow who works for IC at a party at Jean George's restaurant Market in Boston.  Tall fellow with long blond hair.



That could be Andy "Berg".  But more likely it's CJ "The Oyster Dude"  http://www.islandcreekoysters.com/sites/islandcreekoysters.com/files/file/island-creek-oysters-improper-bostonian.pdf


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 17, 2011)

yup, that's the guy. CJ. Definitely popular with all the chefs in Boston


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm heading up to VT in the next few weeks to walk thru some properties. Cambridge/Jefferson, Hyde Park, Morrisville/morristown areas. Plan to get a place by year end, , establish residency (Voting, register car, etc.) and switch our BC/BS plan up there. Our premiums get cut by 2/3 switching to VT BC/BS Catamount plan compared to what I'm paying in PA right now. That's a modest mortgage payment. Might as well put the money towards that.


----------



## Trekchick (Jun 19, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> What part of Tahoe did you move to Trekchick?
> 
> Have you taken advantage of it's reasonably close proximity to the Bay Area?
> 
> That to me would be a great attraction to that area over say Colorado or Utah.  If for some odd reason I wanted a break from winter, you've got it in a 4 hour car ride away.


Yes, I've been to SF three times since I've lived out here.  LOVE Fisherman's Warf.  I'm not much of a city girl so visiting SF is something I like to take in small doses, though its a gorgeous place.



Geoff said:


> I don't think you quite understand the geography.
> 
> If you live at 7,000 feet in Tahoe, you  can get to warm weather in 45 minutes by driving down the hill to Reno.   I have friends with a house on the golf course above Truckee.   They have another house in Reno and use that as their tax address.   You  can ski and golf on the same day.
> 
> San Francisco is one helluva traffic jam from Tahoe.   At 2am, it's 4 hours.   At any normal time, it's a much longer drive since east bay is such a traffic disaster.


I actually live in the NW edge of Reno, just 30 minutes from Truckee, 35 min from Northstar, 40 min from Squaw, 45 min from Alpine Meadows.........(you get the idea) and I have the benefit of a lot(whole lot) lower cost of living.




deadheadskier said:


> No, I realize Reno is much warmer than Tahoe.  It's just more the thought of going to a warmer climate by the ocean.  Not that San Francisco would be considered 'tropical' any time of the year.  But 70 and sunny and looking out at the ocean is certainly a nice brief change in wintertime for a short burst.


I work at Start Haus in the winter, then switch to Snowind Sports in the summer, which has worked out well.  I get to be a ski bum in the winter and a beach bum in the summer, selling wind surf stuff, bathing suits, sunscreen and pool toys.  Heck, I even get to wear a bikini and surf shorts to work!
Yesterday it was 80* and sunny down here (in the high desert) and 65* in Truckee.
Today I mt bike, and tomorrow I'm driving 3 hrs down to Mammoth to ski for 3 days.
The Fourth of July weekend, I'll be swimming one day, and Skiing the next at Squaw......
Ahhhhhh, life is (indeed) very good!




Cannonball said:


> I'm tied to the ocean for work (and because it's my first love).  But I couldn't go too far from the mountains and winter.  So that pretty much leaves the Northeast and the Northwest.  If we're talking states my list goes like this (in order):  NH, ME, WA, OR, CA, AK


SF is a good option if that's a priority.  Lots of Bay people come up every weekend and are almost considered Tahoe Locals!


----------



## snoseek (Jun 19, 2011)

I think Reno is definately the way to go if you want to call tahoe home. Cheap as hell and better taxes, so close. 

I will live in Tahoe at some point, really like it there.


----------



## Geoff (Jun 19, 2011)

I took a hard look at relocating to Tahoe in the late-1990's.   With a good airport in Reno, it's a pretty good spot for a telecommuter.


----------



## Cannonball (Jun 19, 2011)

Trekchick said:


> SF is a good option if that's a priority.  Lots of Bay people come up every weekend and are almost considered Tahoe Locals!



No doubt!  I spent a few summers doing work on the Bay and love the area.  I'd probably end up a little further north though.  Always loved Arcata.


----------

